# Beta had Fin ROt



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

okay my hisband stuck my beta in a 10 gallon with all his other fish then about a monthor two of being in there i noticed that his fins were fraying and that he was swimming funny... apparentily he had fin rot.. i immeditly took him out an put him in the beta tank that we had from the first beta that died and went to the LFS to get some medication to treat him. granted with the cost of the meds i could have bought 2 betas but i was like this is my sons pet and i need to do what i can so $12 later i came home and started to treat him. the poor thing. after the treatments were over and his fins healed he started to "flare up" everytime i came near his tank to feed him. i guess he was mad at me and though i would start treating him again with meds.. 

he is doing alot better and had stopped flaring up at me and has been moved to a bigger home with a pot for him to hide in

the whole reason for me telling all this is to ask that 

Will his fins grow back to as long as they once were or will they be premently short for the rest of his beta life?

Heather


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Alot depends on his age and how clean & warm you keep his water. I've noticed that fins grow back much quicker on young bettas than on old. Alot of people use melafix for a few days to help get fin growth started. Good luck!


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Like Christine said it depends on age, and it also depends on how severe the fin rot is. I would suggest Melafix, that's what I use. 

p.s. If your betta was flaring it doesn't mean he is mad at you. He was simply showing off for you.


----------



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

thats good to know

his fins becam very short a little less that 1/2" i think. its been about a month since he has been rid of fin rot and im wondering if there is something i can use to elp boost his fin regrowth. his color has come back and he has started blowing bubbles. he has never done that before so i take it he is happy now?


----------



## Andy_Dufresne (Mar 19, 2006)

The melafix that has been talked about in the previous posts helps the regrowth of fins .

Nick


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes, good color, flaring and bubblenesting are all signs he is happy now


----------

